# Regumate - how long does it take to work?



## webble (4 January 2014)

Following on from this thread my mare has been put on regumate. I have done lots of reading up on it but am struggling to find anywhere it says how soon I will notice a difference?

I am so excited I really hope it does the trick and I can the nice pony I originally bought back


----------



## smellsofhorse (4 January 2014)

It's meant to work very quickly, so you should notice a difference within a few days and then still improve further until you have a nice mare!


----------



## MardyMare (4 January 2014)

I started noticing small changes in the first couple of weeks but as my vet advised me - it can take a couple of months to see full effect which I did.


----------



## webble (4 January 2014)

A couple of weeks sounds good as we wont be doing much the way the weather is thanks guys


----------



## showpony (4 January 2014)

Depends on dosage! We noticed a considerable after 72 hrs!


----------



## webble (15 January 2014)

I am updating this just because it might be helpful in the future to someone else who does a search on here for regumate I struggled to find much info in one place

After a week there was a difference in behaviour, she was less tense to ride in situations where she would normally tense up. We did have one freak out moment which was explosive but she calmed down from it pretty quickly, quicker than normal

My vets charge me £165 for a litre bottle but said if it works they will write me a prescription at a cost of £10 and I can buy it online cheaper. The cheapest place I have found is vet meds uk £110 a bottle plus free delivery. My mare is just under 500kg and on 12ml a day so a litre will last 83 days. 

It used to be the case that vets would offer the porcine version as it was cheaper but they are no longer allowed to do that. The price of the equine version has come down in recent years however and the difference between the two is now only around £10 a bottle

I have looked into the option of a marble and they are a cheaper option at around £300 to take her to the vets sedate her and have it inserted. There have been instances of the marbles being expelled but it doesnt seem to be that common


----------



## JanetGeorge (15 January 2014)

Can I explain how/why Regumate works on mares with behavioural problems.  It ONLY works on mares whose bad behaviour is due to them coming into season.  And you only see an improvement when they DON'T come into season!  So, how long it takes to work depends on how long before their season is due that you start them on it.  IF they're due to come in 2 days after you start the Regumate, you might not get a result on that cycle.  Otherwise, you'll see a result WHEN the mare is due to come into season - whether it's 5 days or 15 days away from when you start.


----------



## cronkmooar (15 January 2014)

In the spirit of information in one place on Regumate, it might also be worth adding for the ladies out there - be careful when handling this drug as it can play havoc with your own cycle.

Your vet should warn you, but just in case they don't ......!


----------



## webble (15 January 2014)

Yes lots of warnings on the paperwork too about not touching it and the vets provided lots of pairs of gloves


----------



## webble (11 March 2014)

Another update two months in and it has made a huge difference to my mare, she is still sharp but that is her being a horse now rather than a tart and we are getting some nce work done in the school. I have noticed that she has put on a bit of weight on it but others have said this is normal but maybe something to bear in mind for someone who has a ery good doer


----------

